# WE GOT JAM MONSTER - SIR VAPE



## Sir Vape (13/4/17)

*WE GOT JAM!!!

Strawberry, Blueberry & the new Apple has arrived!!! Only R500 for 100ml and comes with a pack of Bacon Bits. Beat that!!!*​



https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

